# For those of us with Golden Retrievers(aka irish setters)



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Jodi that we got in the rescue last night.... She is 1/2 Golden ... 1/2 Irish Setter.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my, she has a lot of setter in her! She is beautiful!!

My brother has an Irish Setter and he is just one beautiful dog with a temperment to match.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhh....she is gorgeous!!!! She looks very cuddly..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is gorgeous. Reminds me of my first dog Cedah who I believe was the same mix.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is so beautiful. I though this was going to be about ones of us with red goldens tha people often think are irish Setters. A few times my Buck was called an irish Setter. 

I have had two irish Setters, both very beautiful, very smart and as sweet as sugar. Jodie would be in my heart in seconds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous!!!!*

What a Gorgeous Girl!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I though this was going to be about ones of us with red goldens tha people often think are irish Setters.


Yep-I think that was her "pun" on words!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute....... definately going to be some hair balls in someones house with that combination.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! She is so cool!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That's one great mix. She's beautiful and I'll bet lots of fun, too!

Helaine


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart Mary - her eyes would melt the coldest of hearts!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is very beautiful. I hope she gets her furever home soon and has a great time playing with your gang.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is Jodi that we got in the rescue last night.... She is 1/2 Golden ... 1/2 Irish Setter.


Was this dog on Petfinder in a shelter? 
She looks like 1 I saw on there and contacted a rescue group about!
She sure is a pretty thing...
Thanks for rescuing her!


----------

